# STOLEN RAFT/GEAR



## shelbdad (Apr 6, 2005)

saw this on the nrs page (http://www.nrsweb.com/services/gearswap/gearswap.asp?catID=*&CatType=*) this morning:

looking for our stolen gear (For Sale) Post #: 8795	Category: Rafts

I am posting in the hope all our stuff didn't get dumped. On Sunday 8/13/06, we were loading up in Seattle in the early am for a day float. In the space of a couple minutes, someone jumped into to our truck and took off with all of our rafting gear. We were taking some friends out and had almost everything in the truck. Most importantly our 5 month old raft was in there. It is a red 13.5' NRS E-136 and has been registered with NRS. We also had various PFDs, paddles, 11 wet suits of various sizes and styles, barrel pump, throwbags, dry bags, pelican cases and splash jackets. Almost all the gear was marked with our names (Aaron Birrell and Kat Lunghofer) or the initials A&K along with a phone number 206-355-0319. It was a cell number and that was also taken, so has been canceled. If anyone in the Seattle area should come across a bunch of gear, we would very much appreciate a call. 
Contact:	Kat Lunghofer or Aaron Birrell Email:	[email protected] or [email protected]
Phone:	206-525-5253 Location:	seattle
Posted:	8/17/2006 Price:	$


----------

